# Flying in the rain



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Eight of my birds went flying today in the rain for 24 minutes. One homer flew in the rain for 1 hour ranging and flew another 45 minutes routing. It was not my plan at all. The sun shone so I released my birds to fly while I clean my loft, but then suddenly rain came. Unfortunately one of my birds may have gotten by a hunting dog as I mentioned in the general section.

I was just excited seeing them fly in the (hard) rain for the first time and I was amazed that they actually can do that. The mourning and ringneck doves just stopped flying and went down to some trees, but these pigeons flew like it was nothing. Yeah, I was partly soaking wet because I usually stay with them every time they fly. When I got cold I decided to use some umbrella while my birds were flying in the air. That was surreal. It was my first time to do that and my birds' first time doing it in the hard rain. I see them flying in the shower, but not with hard rain before. Just want to share my experience.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I once flew my rollers in the pouring rain before.
Was't a good idea but yea..


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That's cool Rod!


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Heck I didn't even know it rained in southern California lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine do not fly much in the rain, but they lay out and spread their wings and get a bath, they love it!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Heck I didn't even know it rained in southern California lol.


Haha,
California's weird, when it wants to rain it will pour.
But when it is how it can bake!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Be surprised what they could do. Had a race on Saturday. Was short one bird. That Saturday evening and all Sunday pouring rain. Went to my loft that Sunday . Drenched and wet was my bird there at the loft. Some people under estimate these birds. Like if I tell my neighbor that this bird flew 300 miles its hard to believe especially to a person that doesnt have pigeons.


----------

